# This is a FIRST for the Monroe Swap Meet



## pkleppert (Apr 25, 2022)

We cannot believe the phone call we got last week from a Shawn Thelan.  He wanted to know if he could get a swap space at the show and it will be his first time at the show. You may remember about 10 years ago, two fellas from Hawaii shipped their bikes to the show. When I asked Shawn where he was coming from , he said "I'm coming from North Shore Cyclery in Talkeetna, ALASKA.  We can now say, with proof, that the show has had a vendor from every state in the Union. Shawn has 3 swap spaces in "Bldg. "F" at the South end of the Swap Meet. If you remember ask him if he plans to be at next year's show!  

Looks like we may have some nice weather.  PK & AK


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 25, 2022)

That's too cool! Looking forward, should be an epic 40th anniversary swap!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2022)

Very cool!


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 25, 2022)

He's a great guy with a lot of old bikes.you might want to get to him first when he comes thru the gate.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 25, 2022)

I remember you guys!
It will be good to see ya!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 5, 2022)

pkleppert said:


> We cannot believe the phone call we got last week from a Shawn Thelan.  He wanted to know if he could get a swap space at the show and it will be his first time at the show. You may remember about 10 years ago, two fellas from Hawaii shipped their bikes to the show. When I asked Shawn where he was coming from , he said "I'm coming from North Shore Cyclery in Talkeetna, ALASKA.  We can now say, with proof, that the show has had a vendor from every state in the Union. Shawn has 3 swap spaces in "Bldg. "F" at the South end of the Swap Meet. If you remember ask him if he plans to be at next year's show!
> 
> Looks like we may have some nice weather.  PK & AK
> 
> View attachment 1614149



BRRRR!


----------

